# 1940 Roadmaster Four Gill



## Freqman1 (May 22, 2014)

Like I don't have enough going on I just tore into this one. My dad is doing some work to the rack and guard which I will get back in a couple of weeks by which time I hope to do paint (rust/cream/black pins). V/r Shawn


----------



## bicycle larry (May 22, 2014)

*roadmaster bicycle*

real nice bike shawn .thees road masters have a real nice look to them .yes i know what you meen i have two bikes on the go to.  from bicycle larry


----------



## Boris (May 22, 2014)

Watching this one.


----------



## vincev (May 22, 2014)

Now I see what ya wanted the pics for.Nice.


----------



## rollfaster (May 22, 2014)

*You're teasing us Shawn.....,*

This is a beauty. Will be a delight to see this one together. Are those johns royal chains? Rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 23, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> This is a beauty. Will be a delight to see this one together. Are those johns royal chains? Rob.




Actually those are a set of pretty nice Lightning Darts that I will be trading out for a set of John's Royal Chains. I think I still have three sets of the Royal Chains but as the Five Bars come together I may have to order more. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2014)

I sent the chrome out today, have all the sheet metal stripped except the guard and rack which I will get back next weekend. Still need to get a seat done. If the weather holds I could be doing some paint this week. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2014)

*Some Progress*

It finally looks like I have a rain free weekend that I'm home so paint is getting done!


----------



## mike j (Aug 16, 2014)

Those Tidy Cat cans look familiar.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Yep, I'm pretty lo-tech and use what ever is available. I still get decent results though. If I did this full time I'd step up and actually make decent stands for painting. That may be one of my winter projects. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Aug 16, 2014)

Don't change a thing, the results fave been quite a bit more than "decent". They say that reuse is even better  than recycle, and those cans are developing a unique patina themselves. I'm pretty low tech myself, along w/ weather, I have to watch the wind direction also because of a neighbor. Interested in seeing the progress.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2014)

Did the rest of the rust color, finished some small parts made the unique front fender bumper out of an old pedal block, and did the badge. I'll shoot the cream tomorrow. Hopefully next weekend I'll do the pin stripes and begin assembly. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2014)

*dandelions*

Is that the same spot you took pics of your TF in the Dandelions ? Who does the YARD???


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Pic is took in front of my garage. The SS pic in the dandelions was in the back yard. I have a guy next house over mow the lawn. I don't have time to cut three acres of grass and do bicycles too! I have 18 acres total but five of that is pond you see as the back drop to a lot of my pics. V/r Shawn


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 17, 2014)

*oh yeah*



Freqman1 said:


> Pic is took in front of my garage. The SS pic in the dandelions was in the back yard. I have a guy next house over mow the lawn. I don't have time to cut three acres of grass and do bicycles too! I have 18 acres total but five of that is pond you see as the back drop to a lot of my pics. V/r Shawn




Yes I remember that other Huffman...very very nice. I am glad we have you here Shawn and that we still have Super Smart people in our Military. Thank you V/r


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Cream Done*

Beautiful weather again today just a little warm-96 degrees! Paint sets up fast though. One of the most demanding parts of a restoration is the masking of a two tone paint scheme. I use a ruler to guide me but eyeball'n it is the best. This still takes a couple of hours. On the other hand one of the more fun parts is pulling the mask off to see the results! I travel this week for business but hopefully next weekend I get the pins done. V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 17, 2014)

*Looking good man*

You really have a knack and patience for paint work. With nice results. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 17, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Pic is took in front of my garage. The SS pic in the dandelions was in the back yard. I have a guy next house over mow the lawn. I don't have time to cut three acres of grass and do bicycles too! I have 18 acres total but five of that is pond you see as the back drop to a lot of my pics. V/r Shawn



I guess you have fish in that 5 acre pond?
I too have little time for fishing in my backyard bass waters with all the projects to complete.
My dog has reserved the notion that I will never take him fishing again so h en has found a place right under my bike stand.

Anyway, am looking forward to the revealing of this on going project.

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Some Assembly Required!*

Pretty much everything done. Gonna wait on the stripes to dry thoroughly and apply the Roadmaster decals to the tank and the CWC decal on the rear fender and put this puppy together when I return from a business trip this week. V/r Shawn


----------



## Curtis68 (Aug 24, 2014)

*Looking good.*

Bike is looking really good Shawn.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 24, 2014)

*nice job*

looks great!! you are very talented, M & M


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2014)

*Done!*

Still needs a good test ride but everything seems to be ok so far. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 30, 2014)

Nice colors!


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2014)

That came out AMAZING Shawn! Great color combo with just the right amount of shine. In a few years, it may be mistaken for orig


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 30, 2014)

*Very nice Shawn*

A true work of art. Rob.


----------



## jd56 (Aug 30, 2014)

Wow...very nice final product .....very nice indeed!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Still needs a good test ride
> View attachment 166893




I'LL BE BY TOMORROW! 

Looks really great, very nice work.


----------



## jkent (Aug 30, 2014)

Hey Shawn, 
The bike came great! Looks like I need to make a few trips to Atlanta to learn the secrets.....
One thing I noticed is the spring on the right side doesn't look to be seated properly.
Isn't the spacer supposed to sit inside of the spring? Something just didn't look right.
I hope my Comet turns out that nice ( if I ever get back on it) 
Outstanding job brother! 
JKent


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2014)

jkent said:


> Hey Shawn,
> The bike came great! Looks like I need to make a few trips to Atlanta to learn the secrets.....
> One thing I noticed is the spring on the right side doesn't look to be seated properly.
> Isn't the spacer supposed to sit inside of the spring? Something just didn't look right.
> ...




Good catch Joe! I rolled it out for the photos and as soon as I hit the first bump riding it seated. You know where I live so just give me a holler. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 30, 2014)

*Wow!*

Been following this build thread. You have some skills there my friend. Looks great


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks for all the kind words. I'm pretty pleased with the way it turned out. I rode this bike a little this afternoon and need to adjust the seat chassis but other than that I think everything is working as it should. I hope to get some miles on it this weekend. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

meh,
it's ok I guess...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 30, 2014)

Well since I can't afford the good stuff I just have to refurbish what I have! V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 30, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Well since I can't afford the good stuff I just have to refurbish what I have! V/r Shawn




I hear ya, settling sucks, but sometimes you have to...


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 30, 2014)

You better watch out, Shawn. 
You're getting pretty good at that bike restoration thing.
You're going to wake up one morning and find a bunch of bikes on your front lawn with fix it tags hanging from the handlebars.

Fabulous job on the four gill!


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 31, 2014)

I need to give props to Josh (Stradalite) for the seat and the few pieces that did need re-chroming were sent to Custom Plating Specialist in Brillion, WI-pricey but quality work. This bike started with an amateur (read really crappy) resto on an original bike so some of the chrome had already been done. I still need to send the chainring out--a long story but other than that I'm done. 

What I started with:





The results:


----------

